# RCS - exchange to improve gene !!!



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

anyone interested to trade shrimps to improve your colony gene??


----------



## fishyfishy (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd be interested but would have to be in about a month if that works for you. Assuming we're talking about red cherry shrimp and not crystal red shrimp.


----------

